# Lcd Density On Stock .605



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

To start with, I really like cm7 with the gb kernel, but battery life was not very good even with an extended battery, so I'm back on stock .605 for now. So anyway, I like running the lcd density at 200, which works fine on cm7, but on stock .605, a density of 200 causes the notification background to have a gap at the bottom (see pic):

http://i40.tinypic.com/52hzk4.png

So far I've found that the background image is "status_bar_background.png" from framework-res.apk, NOT "status_bar_background.9.png" from SystemUI.apk. I've tried changing status_bar_background.png to a .9 png (and renaming the standard png to .bak) to make it stretch over the gap, but when I do that, it causes an error and the status bar doesn't load.

So my question is, what xml value do I change to point to the .9 png instead of the standard png? Or is there a better way to do it through xml where the drawable doesn't have to be edited?

*EDIT*
Or would there possibly be something to edit in the statusbar smali files from SystemUI.apk? I've been looking through the smali files but don't know enough java to know what i'm looking at.


----------

